
Hiring and Retention Problem - hna0002
https://medium.com/@hiren/hiring-and-retention-problem-7ace6888751c#.ay91c5h9h
======
ChuckMcM
Having a probationary period is always good, and resetting expectations at 6
months is good to. The way Google used to do this was you were hired but you
weren't actually set in your job/grade (slotted). After 6 months to a year
they compared you to your peers and figured out if you were correctly placed.
Generally if it was "close enough" you could move on, if not, they got rid of
you.

The sad thing is that it isn't necessarily the candidates fault if aren't
cutting it, some managers were MUCH better at onboarding than others. So good
people were lost, some not so good people retained.

As for 10% a year pay hikes, that just doesn't work. You'll double their
salary in 7 years and double it again in another 7, so with 14 years
experience you think they will be 4x productive as someone new? I could see it
being great for retention (problem solved!) but hard to build a business model
around it.

------
cyberpanther
I was thinking of proposing something like the "assistant" idea, so good to
have confirmation I'm not the only crazy one.

~~~
lordCarbonFiber
I'm not convinced a company is going to be able to retain "rockstars" if it
insists on treating them as temps for up to half a year. It's not even a
chicken/egg problem because even in a less bullish market the first company
that doesn't treat their new hires like children will poach all of incoming
talent.

~~~
hna0002
May be we shouldn't time cap it. May 'until' they prove themselves would be
more appropriate.

